# surface skimmer?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

with the new set up i'm noticing more film on the surface than I've ever seen before, and was toying with the idea of getting a surface skimmer - the Viv glass ones from angelfins.

Was wondering if anyone has one and can talk about how they like it?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I was in the same boat a few months back, and pondered about getting an attachment for the canister filter. But in the end I settled for one of those eheim skim350, I set it on a timer when the co2 is off. 10 minutes and the surface scum is gone, here are my pros and cons for the eheim skim 350

Pros
works really well
sucks in floating leaves so less for you too do
really small footprint

Cons
not nano fish/shrimp friendly including full grown male endlers. I don't even know how many fish got sucked into the surface skimmer.
there is a sponge that needs to be clean every once in a while


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

i use surface skimmer all the time. It's a must for me. I use the Eheim Skin 350 though. Much easier to clean/maintain than the VIV one.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I stumbled on to these before I shut my tanks down last year. For the few months I was using one (not the same brand) I had absolutely no complaints it worked just like I had hoped.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Like everyone above, I also use Eheim Skim 350's on all my tanks. 

Simple, easy and keeps the surface crystal clear.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I use a lily pipe with a built in skimmer.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Same here, I use the Eheim Skim 350'. I think I started about 5 months ago? at the time I was debating the exact same thing, either go with the attachment or just a separate device.

No complaints so far - I use it on a timer for whenever the CO2 is off (so basically it's on at night with extra flow and shuts down couple hours before CO2 comes on.

works well, I have not yet have problem with livestock getting caught on it yet.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Any thoughts on how to make the eheim 350 shrimp friendly? or just not worry about it? I'd put it in the back right corner opposite the spray bar and intake and run it at night as suggested.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

The only thing you could do is put a little bit of a prefilter on the intake so shrimp don't get sucked in. You'd need to make sure there is some foam to cover the bottom part too. A lot of people don't like the looks of those, and it will restrict your water intake a little bit, but that's the easiest thing to do.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does the job , the only con for me , is it requires weekly cleaning depending on tank conditions.
On all of mine (4), i use a plastic eavestrough mesh i found at the dollar store, cut to size and double rolled to fit int the floating intake, reason for the double roll is to reduce the size of the holes in the mesh to make it shrimp proof.
I find the mesh is light enough so it does not affect the buoyancy of the floating intake as the other methods i tried eg. sponges.
Regards


----------

